# Live Gutter



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Watch the tape...

http://youtu.be/VXREUZ4D3BE


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Watch the tape...
> 
> http://youtu.be/VXREUZ4D3BE
> 
> ...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I think if he would have done his light bulb test with an afci, it would trip. I also think his assumption on what is happening is correct. The reasons his breakers didn't trip while trying different brands is no current was flowing


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

If he suspects the hot tub circuit, why doesn't he shut it off, proving it's having been impaired via this 'airator' ?

:001_huh:

~CS~


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

replace gutter with PVC
:laughing::laughing::laughing:
I hate those odd ball calls


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

> So, I took my shoe off (only one shoe), put my bare foot right here, and licked my arm and stuck it on the gutter, and I got hit.


 :blink: :laughing: He's got such a straight delivery, that I have absolutely no idea if he actually used this method of troubleshooting or not.

I just don't believe that you can energize the entire gutter on a house and not pass 6mA of leakage current. So if he put a GFCI breaker in and the GFCI didn't trip, then he didn't find the faulted circuit, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I would probably be as cluless as this guy if not for this site.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Methinks we should invite him here and _'educate'_ him, ET style....:devil2:


~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Ultrafault said:


> I would probably be as cluless as this guy if not for this site.


 I think we all would. I've learned a mess of stuff from these places.

It's part of how I avoid "small shop syndrome" where you're surrounded by the same couple guys telling each other the same misconceptions and half-truths year after year. You gotta get fresh outside perspectives sometimes.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey that's a pretty slick setup for Christmas lights....
No more extension cords!!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> :blink: :laughing: He's got such a straight delivery, that I have absolutely no idea if he actually used this method of troubleshooting or not.
> 
> I just don't believe that you can energize the entire gutter on a house and not pass 6mA of leakage current. So if he put a GFCI breaker in and the GFCI didn't trip, then he didn't find the faulted circuit, it's as simple as that.


Dry gutters not touchibg the ground, I think it's possible.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

I found 120 volt on this water line without even taking my boot off

It arced to the dryer vent


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Dry gutters not touchibg the ground, I think it's possible.


 I'll never say impossible, because that's just setting myself up to look bad, but I'd be darn surprised.

Easy enough to test. Dude needs to put the GFCI back in and repeat his lightbulb trick.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> Only way an AFCI would trip would be if it had the GF feature in it.
> 
> I wouldn't trust an AFCI to detect any type arc after some of the tests I've seen done.
> 
> ...


Good question...:laughing:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Worst trouble shooter ever! How many different ways did he try to test the 120? "Wait, My meter says I got 120 volts. Maybe I will try and energize a light bulb? Ok, now a different watt light bulb. Now a CFL. Maybe a different breaker will fix it?" 

Licking his arm and taking off one shoe? Idiot

Turn off one breaker at a time until the voltage goes away. Trace that circuit until you find the spot where it energizes the gutter. Repair and go home.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eddy current said:


> Worst trouble shooter ever! How many different ways did he try to test the 120? "Wait, My meter says I got 120 volts. Maybe I will try and energize a light bulb? Ok, now a different watt light bulb. Now a CFL. Maybe a different breaker will fix it?"
> 
> Licking his arm and taking off one shoe? Idiot
> 
> Turn off one breaker at a time until the voltage goes away. Trace that circuit until you find the spot where it energizes the gutter. Repair and go home.


Amen brother...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> Only way an AFCI would trip would be if it had the GF feature in it.
> 
> I wouldn't trust an AFCI to detect any type arc after some of the tests I've seen done.
> 
> ...


Here it is....:laughing:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD4CYLzRUgo


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Here it is....:laughing:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD4CYLzRUgo


He "sensed continuity between the lag and the flashing"
"If you don't know what that term means don't do it"!:laughing:

That just proves if he had put a load on the circuit with the GFCI it would have tripped.

He sure wrecked the wall in that room!:blink:


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

"In 17 years, never seen anything like it. " New to service work maybe?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

It never fails, the problem is always at the other end from where you start. On the rare occurrences when I guess correctly....I buy some stock. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jiminy Christmas he destroyed that place. He thinks he's smart and he's not. There are way better ways to find that problem.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

had one similar to that in my first year (before gfci's became readily available)
bathroom had painted metal wall panels and a fiberglass sink,
every time H.o. touched the faucet she got a little tingle
found a screw had pierced the hot conductor to the outlet beside the medicine cabinet
the wall panel was not bonded but the plumbing was


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

I've noticed that the guys that do vinyl siding use the same length nails whether they're doing new or "old" construction. 21/2" or 3"?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I've experienced this before. It was the overhead triplex from the utility, rubbing against the gutter.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

The comments on youtube are hillarious "being electrocuted is part of the job"


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

This Peterson guy must be the cats meow of electricians. He has videos on YouTube of testimonials of best electrician in various parts of Colorado. I didn't watch any though. I hear enough every day from overinflated egos of people that think they're electricians, lol. If he's that good, he shouldn't need YouTube videos telling people how great he is.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

eddy current said:


> The comments on youtube are hillarious *"being electrocuted is part of the job"*


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Chris A. said:


> This Peterson guy must be the cats meow of electricians. He has videos on YouTube of testimonials of best electrician in various parts of Colorado. I didn't watch any though. I hear enough every day from overinflated egos of people that think they're electricians, lol. If he's that good, he shouldn't need YouTube videos telling people how great he is.


It's all marketing. I think that is supposed to be really good for the dudes SEO. Who cares what you and I think as long as the customers keep calling and he keeps cashing checks.....:whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

eddy current said:


> The comments on youtube are hillarious "being electrocuted is part of the job"


Crazy. One time myself and two other guys on the team were told to show up at a major 'burnout". WE were told to remove the shorts. It was rough but I was the only one who had the balls to show up.


----------



## Jeff the electrician (Nov 4, 2014)

He must of had the ground fault breaker on another circuit because it should of tripped when he connected the compact fluorescent bulb. I have tripped ground fault circuits measuring between hot and ground with a vol con tester.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

eddy current said:


> The comments on youtube are hillarious "*being electrocuted is part of the job*"



what a twit!:laughing:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

OaklandElec said:


> "In 17 years, never seen anything like it. " New to service work maybe?


Actually I am surprised he tore up all that rock .

When troubleshooting , best to isolate the short and refeed that section from whatever is easy , I think he could of done that easily with out all the damage .

Still I love the video .



Pete


----------

